# Help with Code 16524



## Dion165 (Feb 13, 2002)

I need help with this. Code 16524 will not go away. The code states oxygen sensor b1 s2 no activity. I replaced the oxygen sensor but the code returns. What should I be checking for? Could it be something else causing this fault code?
Thanks


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Help with Code 16524 (Dion165)*

did you replace the correct oxygen sensor? sensor 2 is the one in the back. check continuity on the wires? grab a volt meter and read the o2 sensor manually at the connector to make sure its working.


----------



## Dion165 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Help with Code 16524 (entrojetta)*

Are u saying this is the rear sensor?


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Help with Code 16524 (Dion165)*

yeah i think sensor 1 is the downpipe sensor and sensor 2 is the one behind the cat.


----------



## Dion165 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Help with Code 16524 (entrojetta)*

is this for sure?


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Help with Code 16524 (Dion165)*

i'm guessing you replaced the downpipe one?
anyway...go to your car, start it, shove some voltmeter probes into the appropriate wires on the connector for the rear sensor and voila! an answer to your questions!


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Help with Code 16524 (Dion165)*

The b stands for bank and s stands for sensor. Bank 2 is for dual manifold engins such as V6 of V8. So 4 cylendar VW's have one Bank. (b1) However s1 is before the cat and s2 is after. It is good to have 2 new ones. It resores HP and fuel milage. A busted or just old O2 will read lean and have the fuel thrown off by the computer. (PS do you feel better)


----------



## Dion165 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Help with Code 16524 (hookdub)*

Thanks


----------



## Dion165 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Help with Code 16524 (Dion165)*

Problem Solved


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Help with Code 16524 (Dion165)*

details!


----------



## Dion165 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Help with Code 16524 (entrojetta)*

My mechanic friend and I did a little diagnosing. We decided to change the oxygen sensor located in the converter. We noticed there was an interruption with the communication between the two. It is a bit complicated for me to explain he is the technician.


----------



## ajax1977 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Help with Code 16524 (Dion165)*

Oil on mass air flow sensor element will cause o2 sensor dtcs also, make sure intake is free of oil and filament is clean, maby time to replace pcv valve (aba).


----------



## Dion165 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Help with Code 16524 (ajax1977)*

I will take a look. 
Thanks


----------

